# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kthim ne te kaluaren.

## Trebeshina

Ndodh qe here pas here ve rregull ne gjerat e mia; Dje, gjeta nje fletore te vjeter  ne te cilen vite me pare,  une  mendoja, ndjeja dhe shkruaja keshtu...
Trebeshina.

----------


## Trebeshina

Mamaja,ka kohe qe po qendis per mua,
Nje shall plot me ngjyra, çorape-llastik.
Ne duar nuk ka as fije as shtiza,
E  thur neper koke,me stilin biblik.


Mbremjeve  me akull,tek rritem ne moshe,
Harboj,(me te drjte) ne pakez mekat.
Dhe shalli' mamase  s'mbet me i shendoshe,
I ngjet  ikjes sime;Behet harrakat.



 Me kujtohet, me kujtohet pse e kam shkruar.....Duhet te kete qene viti  '92-'93; S'e di me saktesi,pasi ketu s'e paskam shkruar daten.

----------


## EDUARDI

Trebeshina me te vertet qe ti shkruan pak,por aman ato qe shkruam i ke me nje ndjenje shume shume magjepse ,gje te cilen e vleresoj pa mase,
urime per shkrimet e tua fantastike

presim te lexojme akoma me teper krijime prej teje 



me shume shume respekt


Eduardi...

----------


## Trebeshina

Krim  edhe ndeshkim
Vetem ne nje salle.
Shi,vetetima dhe shume dashuri.
Bubullime ndjenjash,
Shkrumbitje  zemrash,
tamama kur perjashta,lind nje arrati.

Tone dhe buskuqe
Krah krimit makaber.
Kembe dhe minifunde
Ndeshin ne ndeshkim.

(Si s'kam nje kamer per xhirim!)


Pervelueshem ndeshkohet nje krim,
Dhe prap  salla  mbet
Me kuaj te pazbutur.



Ate mbremje isha shume e inatosur.Isha ne Teater per te ndjekur " Krim Dhe ndeshkim", kur nje grup  ulur para meje,as qe e kishte idene pse kishin ardhur aty.  Benin zhurme, qeshnin  dhe kur une nderhyra me ze te ulet qe te mbanin qetesi, me shane.....

----------


## Trebeshina

Oh Ed,Faleminderit!  Je shume i sjellshem!

----------


## Trebeshina

Kur buzet vura mbi te tuat,
Rridhte akoma vrer i vjeter,
qe vinte thelle nga kraharori yt.
"Me puth" -ti belbezoje,
"Te ti ndjej  buzet gjer ne Fyt"


Po une, te desha  ca me shume
nga ti c'mendoje.
Prandaj te putha gjer ne kraharor.
Keshtu,per here te pare,pas shume kohesh,
Tezgjova shpirtin burreror.


M'u desh pastaj te te perthaja
Kohet e shkuara-neper trup
qe ti degdisa tutje,ne arrati.
Ti hoqe dore nga gjithe ilacet
Pive ne mua gjalleri.


Dhe, qeshe ne ditet qe  rrodhen.
Harrove.
Tani je i lumtur me mua ne gji,
Dhe me betohesh se gjithe jeten
Vetem me mua ke bere dashuri.


Haha, me vjen per te qeshur me veten,sepse zbuloj te kjo poezi tendencen per te qene me e madhe se c'kam qene.Hahaa,Por....me kujton nje moment domethenes te jetes sime.

----------


## Trebeshina

Me  ler te iki,qe te me kesh.
Mos zer te qash,kur une gjithe diten qesh.
Qe te me kesh akoma,lerme te vi
dhe,shpirt,mos ndiz shume drita
kur bejme dashuri.


Qe syte te jene te tute
mos me dhuro me syze!
Dhe buzet ne m'i do
Mi ler ne ngjyre te kuqe.


Mos ma mbyll gojen,kur dua te flas
Dhe hic mos u frikeso,edhe nese  therras.
Me ler te bej c'te dua,qe te me kesh me shume.
Dhe,ej, mundohu pak,te jesh keshtu si une!



Duket deshira ime per te qene e lire,eeeee. Hahaha,si duket kam protestuar per ato xhelozite e tij mbytese. (U ndame pikerisht per kete gje) Eh....

----------


## Trebeshina

Per Te, SAKRIFIKOVA.
Kalova me te dhe dite pa ndjenja
Deri sa dashuria tha:-"S'ju dua me"
Perte jetuar, qe te dy-u ndame.


Pastaj te njoha Ty
U dogja per Ty.


Asnjehere  s'u ngopa me Ty.
Kurre nuk u ngope me mua.
Dashuria, na deshi  dhe na do.
...
Per te jetuar,-Jemi ndare.




Eshte nje nga te paktat qe me pelqen ende....

----------


## Trebeshina

E pashe mengjesin,me mendjen time
pak para se te flija.
Ishte i zymte, me shume shi
Vendosa te mos dilja.
Ditet me shi, i kam te miat,
Sic kam kembet,syte...
Floket jo se i kam lyer.
Shiun e dua!


Ne "horoskop" une jam peshore
-Iu them kur thone
ç'e do kaq shiun?
Keshtu,kur diten kam qene e nxehte,
di te me ftohe vetem shiu.
E pashe mengjesin,me mendjen time.
Neser,do te kete shume shi.


Zakonisht, kur kerkoja ti mbushja mendjen vetes per te mos shkuar ne shkolle, thurja poezi te tilla dhe isha ne rregull.haaa, qesh, sepse ne te gjitha keto kujtime,e gjej veten te vogel-te vogel edhe pse vaszhdoja studimet universitare.

----------


## Trebeshina

Le te kendojne "Akrepat" ne oden time
Le te shtrydhen fjalet,nen bishtin e tyre
Te durojne muret,  çjerrjet neper ikje
Le te mbyten floket,ne gotat  e fundit.


Dhe po ti ve fre,plakjes se nje "Fundi"
Do vdese prapseprape,edhe i paplakur
Le te vije pra"Fundi" meqe vjen i vluar
Te shtoje numrin e Akrepave,ne oden time.


Le te vije, qe une te mund te iki
Le te vije, qe une te mund te dashuroj
Le te vije, qe une te mund te dritherohem
Le te vije,qe une te mund te jetoj.



Ende me pelqe te degjoj "Scorpions";

----------


## Trebeshina

Duart,vrapuan neper koke
Koka shteroi neper duar.
Syte notuan ne dete flokesh,
kembet me gjoksin ngaterruar.

Tamam at'here,afer mengjesit,
Kur oqeanet zene e flene,
Ia thitha shpirtin marinarit,
Dhe ngrita kenge per Atdhene.

Ja c'domethene te dehesh ndjenjat
Nates shqiptare, ne bregdet
Ku ujit' kripur mbyten emrat,
E une jam personalitet.


Durres,dhjetor '95-e. Ishim gati njezete veta,dhe aty afer mengjesit kur u ktheva ne dhome, shkrova kete poezi. Te gjithe kishim pire shume, po askush nuk ishte dehur  keq. Kendonim pa fund...

----------


## Ard

> _Po une, te desha ca me shume
> nga ti c'mendoje.
> Prandaj te putha gjer ne kraharor.
> Keshtu,per here te pare,pas shume kohe,
> Te zgjova shpirtin burreror._


E vecova si me te bukuren.....shume dashuri.

Mireserdhe trebeshina!

----------


## Trebeshina

Te uroj mirese'ardhjen ne  "Te kaluaren time". Faleminderit qe je ketu!

----------


## Trebeshina

Thuame  ta di :shtriga: i mund te jesh mire
kur une ndihem keq  nga sjellja jote?
Thuame te lutem,-mos valle t'u luta,
kur prane me erdhe per njohje?

Misteri im,te perpiu,e mban mend?
Madje "legjende"me thirre neper thirrje;
Dikur u pervelove per nje vend
tek gjoksi im i thelle,ku te rrije.

                                  Ej....."Je perralle"-kendonte yti zè-
                                  "Lerme te te prek"!
                                   Zeri te dridhej,dhe ti vec qaje
                                   -Shume keq me erdh,shume keq.
                                  "Ti qenke yll"-kumbonte zeri,
                                   "si ty nuk kisha pare
                                    lerme te te ndjej dhe ngrohtesine
                                    te pergjerohem    zane!

Thuame te lutem,kam gabuar 
kur etjen shove te buza ime?
"Ngopjen" e njoh,e kam pranuar
Mund te ma thuash pa shterngime.

Askush s'te detyroi tè mè vish;
Askush s'te detyron  mè tè  rrish.
Une s'te kam patur kusheri te pare
Ti s'me ke patur kurre,as fis as fare.

Prandaj, nese e ndjen se do te shkosh,
Te ecte mbare, e qofsh shendoshe!
Po ndryshe nga ardhja-ne vend te kenges,
Zgjatme nje dore, per hir te zèmrès!

                                                                                        '96-97 Tirane

----------


## Trebeshina

Ja, mbeta shtatzane,por e ligeshtuar;
Se barku nuk me ka femije.
Ndaj po te qahem,mik i uruar.

U mbarsa trungut te lajthise
Afer shtepise,gjithashtu.
Rrezes se malit,shtegut te dhise
Fushes perplot pirgjesh me dru.

Nje nate te bukur,tek kendoja
Nuk e degjova zènè e dytè.
Hena me tha :macka e bardhe: baroi loja.
Une pikelluar,qepa syte.

Tamam at'here,kur humba shpresat,
Rashe ne nje barre,o miku im
Ndaj po te qahem per sherim.

C'pata kerkuar,ndryshe doli
Ngela shtatzane me veten time
Qysh ate cast bebja me foli:
"mami,jamdhimbje dashurie"

Une ha mengjes,mijera kujtime
Ne dreke,dhuratat e Atij
Pas darke pi nga tre premtime
Prej tre milioneve te Atij.

Une, kam nje barre, o miku im,
Shume po me lodh, o mik i mire.
Ndihmome ta heq, o mik!

                    '96  Tirane

----------


## Trebeshina

"Qepe te ardhmen
ke cfare te duash"
Tha engjelli i urte i mesnates.

I kyca zerat kolore te dashurise
ne cepin e harreses se perkohshme;
I fsheha pasionet e vajzerise
Pas xhamit te dritares se zorshme.
Ia preva kerthizen çmendurise
me nervin e deshires se lodhshme.

 (Gjithcka mu duk e kobshme)


Engjelli i zgjuar,me ndali:
"Te keshillova qepjen, e dashur
Jo prerjen.
Por, ah, ti nuk qenke gati".


Qeshi dhe fluturoi si engjell.

1998-Shkup

----------


## Trebeshina

Jetoj ne kohe krismash
me dhembe thyer nga shterngime dhimbjesh.
Jetoj ne kohe lufte,kur lufte s'ka
Por pellgje gjaku,vizatohen dendur-rrugesh.
Jetoj kohen e xhveshur
te mbathur nga krimi e prostitucioni.
Dhe.....
Nuk kam gjume,s'ha dot ushqim.

Mengjesi vjen i shpejte.Nata e ngadalte.
Foshnjat shohin diellin kohe e pakohe.
Ne syte e diteve te mia,
Migjeni s'do  te ringjallet.
Jetoj ne kohe karierash
kur s'bej dot karriere se jam artiste.
Bredh rrugeve,pa kepuce shpresash fare;
Dhe?
Kujt ti drejtohem per hallin tim?

Nderkohe me iken jeta dite per dite
Kjo kohe cudirash-me genjen
Ma rremben jeten me cigare.
Shkon talenti im
me iken energjia
Plakem kohes kurve,qe njezetvjecare.
Dhe...
Nuk kam gjume,s'ha dot ushqim.

Jetoj kohen e zeze plot me pasqyra
ku tretem para tyre cdo minute.
Mamaja zien mishin per fundjave
e shkon sa te sahati te tenxherja.
Une kthehem po me duar bosh
pa ia dhene dot,rrogen e pare.
Dhe?
Kujt ti drejtohem per hallin tim?


Fillim viti i '97-es.    ( Vite te veshtira shume...)

----------


## Undefined

> Me ler te iki,qe te me kesh.
> Mos zer te qash,kur une gjithe diten qesh.
> Qe te me kesh akoma,lerme te vi
> dhe,shpirt,mos ndiz shume drita
> kur bejme dashuri.



Shume te bukura Trebeshina....Suksese :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Trebeshina

Atje jashte,mishrat thyejne guret dhe qetesine
Thyejne urine dhe dashurine e re.
Zemrat njohin perpelitjet brinje me brinje
Njeriu i shkrete, per nenen ben Bè.

Atje jashte,kercasin protezat e hershme
prape si at'here kur shkoi nje perendi
Rrudhet bulevardi nen dritat e rreme
Prmendet Skenderbeu,lufton si fajdexhi.

Atje jashte dhunohen "Romeo dhe Zhuljeta"
Nga nje Don Zhuan sadist dhe vandal.
Vallzojne "Bolero-n" dhimbshem mijra veta
Me kaska dhe shkopa,ne stilin me banal.

Atje jashte mi shkelen ditet dhe netet
oret e kujtimeve qe pata lene me art
Jetet grisen rrugeve, me lehte se fletet
Kush eshte Jezu Krishti?! Une,kush jam?!!

Ah,dite te tmerrshme per Shqiperine kur vertet njeriu s'njihte me vehten.

----------


## Trebeshina

Faleminderit  Unkown! Jam e kenaqur qe je ketu!Mireseerdhe!

----------

